# Berger Picard



## sammieb121 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey everyone 

Just wondering if anyone in the UK is aware of any Berger Picard pups available, preferably in the UK but failing that, in Europe?

We've done so much research and both have our heart set on this breed but struggling to find one  There is one in the States but its 3000USD, + shipping costs, so very very expensive and our budget wont quite stretch that far

Any help would be much appreciated
Thanks peeps


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I imagine your best bet would be trying to find one in France, but I doubt it would be very cheap.


----------



## sammieb121 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Phoolf

I've contacted as many people as i can find and now just waiting for some replies but thought i'd put a post on here on the off chance. I cant seem to find anyone in the UK that has one


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

If the breed is not very popular, there is usually a reason for that.......


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

smokeybear said:


> If the breed is not very popular, there is usually a reason for that.......


Have you checked them out? I just googled and cant understand why they arent more popular TBH!!
gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## Donna3939 (Nov 28, 2010)

There's a list of pups here: Based in France. I just googled the breed then got it to translate the page. It looks to be the national breed club website.

In fact, I just looked on the BREEDERS bit and there a single breeder listed in the UK: Shirley Hitchman, 01530 271054. Email: [email protected]

Hope this helps. x


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> If the breed is not very popular, there is usually a reason for that.......


Yeah like Olde English Sheepdogs, who'd want em?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> If the breed is not very popular, there is usually a reason for that.......


Often it's that a breed that is not KC registerable doesn't make it into the books and websites, so people don't know about their existence never mind what they are like as dogs. Also if you don't get to meet them out and about, you can't talk to owners about what they are like to live with.

And then if there aren't many being bred, the waiting time for a puppy could be very off-putting. Lots of people take the easy route and get a breed where there's plentiful information, plentiful pups, easily found.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Isnt this breed featured in one of this months dog magazines? Might be a good starting point.

Just checked, it's Dogs Today mag.


----------



## Malable (Jan 30, 2011)

They are a fairly rare breed even in their native France. There is a yahoo group that Shirley Hitchman is a member of: berger-picard : French Herding Dog and a new website: Berger de Picard but it has very little information on it so far. She'd probably be your best bet for contacting breeders in France.

When I'm ready to add a new dog to my home it will be a Berger Picard, so please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Malable (Jan 30, 2011)

And until you get your pup, you can get a BP 'fix' on the social networking site. Just look for 'we love our Berger Picards'. Lots of pictures from proud owners around the world.


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

I know there are a couple of breeders in Belgium (probably more than a couple, but those are the ones I know of)!

I assume you're contacting breeders in French?

Remember that importing a dog is very expensive though, and breeders tend to be fussy about it- plus it's harder to view the puppies in their home more than once if at all, and their paperwork and previous jabs, etc, will be done according to another country's guidelines!

If you can find this UK breeder, that's still your best bet I think!

Good luck!


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

This seems to be a Berger Picard breed website not yet finished but I would contact the person creating the website.

Berger de Picard

Tel Bella Challis 01473 658026 or Shirley on 01530 271054.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I understand they have a few health problems as well.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

The Kennel Club will be recognising the breed, as Picardy Sheepdogs, on the Import Register from 1st April 2014.

There is an estimated 12+ in the UK at present with a litter planned for the summer.

Health - as with most breeds, eye need checking (PRA), plus hips and elbows (usually good) and the breed can often have a sensitive stomach.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

If you want a hand communicating in French, let me know


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> If you want a hand communicating in French, let me know


Thank you - at the moment I'm just interested in them, as I've not met one in the fur! and can't have another dog for some time to come.

Most of the breeders in France speak good English anyway


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

sammieb121 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Just wondering if anyone in the UK is aware of any Berger Picard pups available, preferably in the UK but failing that, in Europe?
> 
> ...


I've never seen one but as the KC has allowed them to be on the Imported Breeds Register from 1st April, I'm hoping Tarot (our bergamasco pup) will be competing against one or two at Champ shows this year.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> I've never seen one but as the KC has allowed them to be on the Imported Breeds Register from 1st April, I'm hoping Tarot (our bergamasco pup) will be competing against one or two at Champ shows this year.


 Probably not just yet. 
There aren't quite enough of them here at the moment, then an Interim Standard has to be submitted and approved, before they can compete.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Probably not just yet.
> There aren't quite enough of them here at the moment, then an Interim Standard has to be submitted and approved, before they can compete.


The low number doesn't matter for showing (bergies were competing in the Import Register classes when there were less than half a dozen in the country) but I'm a bit sad to hear they haven't had their interim breed standard approved yet. We could do with a little more competition in the pastoral breed import register and if it takes the KC as long to approve this interim breed register as it did to approve that of the Catalan sheepdogs, we might be in for a long wait.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> The low number doesn't matter for showing (bergies were competing in the Import Register classes when there were less than half a dozen in the country) but I'm a bit sad to hear they haven't had their interim breed standard approved yet. We could do with a little more competition in the pastoral breed import register and if it takes the KC as long to approve this interim breed register as it did to approve that of the Catalan sheepdogs, we might be in for a long wait.


I'm not sure on the ins and outs but the KC want more than 20 to start with, it seems. There is yet no breed club and no interim standard has been submitted (to my knowledge). I am currently trying to find out what the status is, as I would definitely like to see them here, and happy to lend a hand if needed.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I applied to adopt a Spanish herding dog that was a very similar looking breed to these. The rescue bought dogs into the UK.

The dog I originally applied for had been rehomed and the rescue put me off offering to fetch all sorts of dogs off the streets for me to adopt, I wanted to rescue but I needed a dog that was safe around my 3 year old niece so I'm afraid I backed away.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They look like long legged Busters :001_wub: I wonder why they're not more popular. The temperment seems almost like the belgian shepherds very intelligent and eager to please but very sensitive.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> They look like long legged Busters :001_wub: I wonder why they're not more popular. The temperment seems almost like the belgian shepherds very intelligent and eager to please but very sensitive.


Yes very similar to Belgians from what I can gather!


----------



## Malable (Jan 30, 2011)

Progress - 
There is now an interim breed standard, a Picardy Sheepdog Club (join by post) and a Facebook Page.
And I still want one rool


----------

